# who has the Amptron zx-i945LM4 version 1.12 manual



## kof_jason (Oct 15, 2009)

My pc don't start up because I can't plug the Power LED, HDD LED, Power sw correctly. So please help me find the manual. my mainboard is ZX-i945LM4 R1.12
thank you !!


----------



## kof_jason (Oct 15, 2009)

no one has it, I know it's hard to find!! I've been searching in google, but I can't find it


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

How many pins are on the FPH?


----------



## kof_jason (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi here is my MB. help me please !! 12 pins in front panel


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I take it the case wires are individual and not in a plug?

Amptron seems to have folded up.

It's most likely 2 pins next to each other for the power button, I would set it up on the bench and jump 2 pins at a time momentarily until it starts.


----------



## kof_jason (Oct 15, 2009)

that's the Power switch. I get it right, Reset SW I used the same method of POWER SW, and it's work. but what about the others like: H.DD LED and POWER LED.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have a voltmeter? again the pins are usually next to each other with the PC running very carefully probe the remaining posts for current the power light will be steady the HD only when the hd is in use go for the power led first, it is polarity sensitive and will will only light up when the positive wire is on the positive post and negative to negative reversed it just won't light.


----------



## kof_jason (Oct 15, 2009)

yes I'll try it again


----------



## Rockfella (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey could anyone find the LAN driver for the same motherboard? If yes please post a link.

Thanks.

Vivek.ray:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try the Intel drivers> http://www.intel.com/support/detect.htm?iid=dc_iduu


----------



## Rockfella (Nov 1, 2009)

It has REALTEK LAN Card, i wonder how intel will help? :wave:


wrench97 said:


> Try the Intel drivers> http://www.intel.com/support/detect.htm?iid=dc_iduu


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's a intel 945 chipset.


----------



## Rockfella (Nov 1, 2009)

Chipset drivers of INTEL??? u mean? 


wrench97 said:


> It's a intel 945 chipset.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Sorry it's a separate card not integrated into the motherboard?

Realtek is often used by Intel in their chipsets for lan.

In device manager get us the VEN & DEV numbers for the network card.

To open "Device Manager", right click on "My Computer" (Computer in Vista/Win7) select Properties, On the Hardware tab Select Device Manager, if you see any yellow question marks, right click on the device and select properties, on the Details tab select Hardware IDs copy the PCI/VEN and DEV numbers and post them on your next post.


----------

